

Google declares war on vertical videos [video] - CrazedGeek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiUPPU8wCZA

======
andymoe
That's really awesome. I'm constantly telling my SO to turn the phone so we
don't have a bunch of really bad videos/pics of our kid in 20 years. I don't
see screens or whatever all the sudden going vertical as the norm.

